# What I am feeding my dog, what are you feeding yours?



## Regina83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello 

Anyone else here feed Annamaet?

I have tried an assortment of foods for my dog and I always seem to come back and feed Annamaet (grain-free line). She has been on it for 2 years now and is doing fantastic! I think I am at the point now that I will not keep switching between companies and just switch the protein's around every bag instead with the Annamaet.

I have also been adding Primal freeze dried raw to her kibble at night and she is loving it. I am happy about this because she is now getting the benefit of some raw and her stomach can handle it 

I almost forgot about this forum... I posted 1 question back in February, lol! glad I found it again

Thanks!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Currently, Echo, Jack and Cookie are eating Fromm's Salmon ala veg. Darby is eating Precise Senior. They all also are getting plain yogurt in their morning meal and a variety of canned (a spoonful) in their evening meal. The cans I currently have are Fromm Gold, Petguard Turkey/sweet potato, and Ideal Balance Turkey/green bean. 

Echo gets a fish oil capsule in her breakfast, and Darby gets milk thistle, sam-e, fish oil, and metacam, to manage her liver failure plus her hip dysplasia.

Usually I stick with Fromm, as the dogs really do best on it (the Gold and the Salmon ala veg). However next bag is Science Diet Salmon/potato because I had a great coupon (have 2 more). And the way our budget is, I'm not one to turn away a coupon and save a few dollars.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Right now, my pups are eating Science Diet Oral Care (my picky pups absolutely adore it) and are doing the best on this than almost any other kibble. Some Farmina (almost out), occassionally Bil-jac, seldomly boiled eggs, and raw/cooked ground beef. When I run out of Farmina/Bil-jac, it'll probably change to whatever I find at a good price that they'll eat and do well on. I, pretty much, feed anything and everything. Finances are really limiting what I'm getting right now.


----------



## Regina83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ive been debating on trying Fromm with Willow, a lot of people seem to be feeding it with good results. My only concern is my dog does best on a higher protein diet because she is active and competes in Agility. It seems like there are a lot of pea splitting in the formula's and not sure how much of that is contributing to the protien.

Farmina is a great food but my dog didn't do to great on it, She had soft stool and gas even with a very slow switch.

Do any of you feed Now! by Petcurean? I love how it's all fresh meat and no meals but it is low in protein, I would have to add meat to it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Annamaet is one of my favorite foods!

Currently, Boone eats ground raw only; Ginger eats ground raw for breakfast & an assortment for dinner: raw, freeze dried (have Vital essentials now), dehydrated (THK) and kibble (til it's gone, currently have Farmina)


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My boxer (and my budget) is doing well on Fromm Gold Adult, and my little allergy dog is doing well on Acana Lamb and Apple (singles line).


----------



## 3DOGS4US (Sep 16, 2014)

I just recently started feeding my three dogs Victor Professional . It has great ingredients , low grain , high meat content .. 
My dogs love it and are doing very well on it .. Profesional Formula Victor Super Premium Dog Food


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm currently feeding Primal frozen raw and Ziwipeak air dried food. One day out of the week I give her Primal freeze dried raw and raw goats milk, simply because she loves it. Also going through a bag of Orijen Tundra freeze dried raw but I doubt I'll continue that one as it's very pricey.

I was feeding Acana but no matter what kibble I feed and no matter how low I cut her calories, she kept regaining weight. Through trial and error I found out she gains ridiculously fast on foods with too much carbs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Echo and Jack are on Science Diet salmon and potato and doing just fine, best digestion yet so far for the both of them.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

My GSPs get EVO Turkey/Chicken dry. 

It's the only thing with enough protein & fat to keep weight on them.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Thought I'd share that after all my dog food experimenting with Purina and Science Diet, (and even the cat!) I've put them all back on Fromm. They seem to do their very best with it, especially my bichon (no tear/beard staining or yeasty skin or gassy belly), and my cat, who as finally stopped shedding terribly. 

I think if they can't eat Fromm around here, they won't be eating


----------

